# Eric Loiselle - [Essex County, New York]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Tractor-trailer kills N.Y. Deputy during a traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Eric Loiselle* - [Essex County, New York]

*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 31

*Additional Info: *Deputy Loiselle leaves behind a wife and two-year-old son.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Deputy Loiselle was conducting a traffic stop when a tractor-trailer veered off the road hitting his police cruiser and killing him instantly.

*Date of Incident:* August 18, 2005

*Suspect Info: *The driver of the tractor-trailer, Jacek Bujalski of Quebec, faces pending charges.

MORIAH (AP) - An Essex County sheriff's deputy was killed early Wednesday when he was hit by a tractor-trailer while standing along the Adirondack Northway during a traffic stop. Deputy Eric Loiselle, 31, had pulled over a vehicle for speeding in the northbound lanes of Interstate 87 just before 1 a.m. when a truck driven by Jacek Bujalski of Quebec drove off the road and onto the shoulder, state police said.

Loiselle tried to avoid the truck by leaping over the hood of the vehicle he had pulled over, but was struck and killed, according to police.

After hitting Loiselle, the truck slammed into the vehicle the deputy had stopped, slightly injuring its driver, Jonathan Roy of Quebec.

After the collision, a passenger in Roy's vehicle who was not hurt used the police radio in Loiselle's patrol car to call police. Bujalski, 36, was charged with reckless driving, unsafe lane change, speeding and other traffic violations.







_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

